# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Lexar JumpDrive C20m 128GB

## pas2007

Πωλείται flashακι 128GB για χρήση σε υπολογιστή αλλά και κινητό Android.
Είναι ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένο χωρίς σημάδια ή φθορές και έχει υπόλοιπο εγγύησης 4 περίπου χρόνια από τα PUBLIC.
Χαρακτηριστικά
Επεκτείνει τον αποθηκευτικό χώρο του iPhone&#174; ή iPad&#174; σας
Θύρες: Micro USB και USB 3.0 με έναν κομψό σχεδιασμό
Υψηλές Επιδόσεις χάρη στο πρότυπο USB 3.0(έως 95MB/s ανάγνωση και 20MB/s εγγραφή)
Αυτόματος και Ασφαλής συγχρονισμός των δεδομένων σας
Συμβατό με PC και Mac&#174;
Πλήρης συμβατότητα με το πρότυπο USB 2.0

Τιμή 50€

----------

